

A 300-person human tweet to protest an Internet tax in Mexico [PIC] - the_real_r2d2
http://twitpic.com/mw9cl

======
DanielStraight
If it's 300 people, it's not a tweet.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
Well, it is and overflow tweet. =)

------
the_real_r2d2
via @leolaporte and @jmatuk

